# Kielbasa start to finish for Chef Jimmy



## shannon127 (Nov 2, 2012)

I just dropped some Kielbasa to Chef Jimmy for his expert opinion. I figured I would post the recipe and step by step pictures of the process for other to use.

Kielbasa MeatsGr/KgActualRatiopork (picnic 75%)10001800.01.8Kosher Salt1730.61.8Cure #12.254.11.8Cracked Black Pepper23.61.8Minced Garlic59.01.8cold water115207.01.8
I know most people use butts for Sausage, but I think the fat ratio and flavor is better with a picnic.  

Step 1:













08082012195.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 2, 2012






. 













08082012197.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 2, 2012





 Remove the skin leaving as much of the fat as possible.













08082012196.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 2, 2012





  Take care to remove any clots, vessels or glands













08082012198.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 2, 2012





Cut the meat from the bone and trim off the larger "silver" tendons.

Here is what you should have left.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like a great start.....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, good start!

In these parts Boston butt and pork shoulder are one and the same.
I think that picnic (at least that's what we call it here) is what you mean by pork shoulder.
Pork shoulder can also mean the Boston butt and the picnic combined. 
Yeah,  colloquial differences.
It can get confusing for some folks. :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 3, 2012)

Step 2:

Cut meat into strips about 1 inch wide by 2 to 3 inches long













08082012200.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012






Carefully measure all of your spices.  My recipe uses wieghts not volumes, as it is far more acurate.  You can pickup a small scale that measures in 0.1 gram increments for under $10.













08082012201.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





This picture shows garlic powder instead of minced garlic.  You can use either, but minced garlic will give  a better texture.  Also if you use garlic powder reduce the amount to 2.5 g/kg.   Mix throughly, cover and refrigerate overnight.













grinder.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





The meat has cured for 18 hours so it is time to grind. Since this is only 4 lbs, I used the kitchenaid attachment with a 3/8 die. 













grind.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





The 3/8th inch die give a much coarser texture and helps hold the moisture when cooked.













ground.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





After the meat is ground add your cold water and mix throughly.













ground2.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





The mix will begin to get "sticky" as you mix in the water.


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 3, 2012)

Step 3: Stuffing the Sausage
 

I use 38-40mm hog casings for Kielbasa.  If possible try to buy from the butcher at your local supermarket, the casings are so much better.   My butcher charges $16.00 for a hank, which will keep you in casings for a long time.   The last hank I bought had only 5 strands each of which was able to hold more than my 15l stuffer.

I soak and rinse my casings 4 times.  The last soak I add a tsp of white vinegar to the water.  It helps to soften the casing.













casing.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





This is about 1/6th of 1 strand but will be more than enough for the 5lb stuffer.













stufftube.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





I load the stuffer tube then let it drain a bit while I load the stuffer canister.













smallstuffer.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012






Here it is stuffed.













rack1.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





 I pinch and twist about every 15 inches and hang on my rods for about an hour to dry before the next step.


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 3, 2012)

Step 4: Smoking

Kielbasa is cooked smoke sausage but how you cook it makes the difference between good and great kielbasa.  Most people hot smoke it with temperatures up to 180 or more.  I prefer to use warm smoke 145-150 degrees, then finish the kielbasa in a 170 degree water bath.  The case has a good snap but is not tough and chewy.













smoke1.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





   I smoke Kielbasa with maple chips for the first hour, then smoke with cherry pellets and apple pellets for an hour then the last hour is all maple chips. 













smoke2.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





   All of these woods give a mellow somewhat sweet smokey flavor.  In fact I had one person insist that I added sugar to my kielbasa.













finished1.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012





 Out of the smoker they go into a 170 degree water bath until the internal temperature is 155 degrees then into ice water.  













finished2.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Nov 3, 2012






Here is the finished product













100_8838.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Sep 9, 2012






This is what Kielbasa should look like on the inside:













100_8839.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Sep 9, 2012






I hope enjoyed this step by step post. I would like to see the steps others use in making their sausage and maybe learning some new tricks.  Thanks again for such a great forum.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks real good!

No marjoram?

~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the post and the Kielbasa Shannon. I am not an Expert at making Kielbasa, yet, but after 50 years of eating the stuff, I venture I know how it is supposed to taste!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I am looking forward to trying it as it has been a while since I went to NJ and had the opportunity to eat the Real Deal. The Sauerkraut is simmering as I type and the Kielbasa will be going in to cook up for Supper. It will be enjoyed with both Horseradish and some Kosciusko Mustard, not to mention some Rye Bread to sop up the juices. I will give my review later, though the Kabanosa was awesome and was enjoyed with a Cheese Omelet for Breakfast...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks good.

I do mine just a tad different....EH


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 3, 2012)

@ DigginDog  Sorry no marjoram here in the smoked kielbasa.  I do add it sometimes as well as chopped onions when I make fresh sausage.   I don't eat it fast enough and after a few days the marjoram makes the fat taste rancid.  @NEPAS- I would love to hear and see your tips and tricks.  I am always looking to improve my techniques.  Any suggestions would be more than welcomed.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 3, 2012)

Hmmm... Interesting....I've never noticed marjoram causing a rancid taste, the Poles in this area (and there are a lot of them) have always made it with marjoram.
Anyway, it sure looks great!
I make mine similar to yours as far as the smoking and prep cooking goes, I prefer to cold smoke (75 degrees or less) and them gently 'steam' at 160 degrees.


~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 3, 2012)

Martin,

When I make kielbasa I keep it refrigerated for up to 2 weeks, so by the end the Marjoram starts to give an off flavor.  It could just be the dried Marjoram I use.  Also, I tried cold smoking, but was not able to get good color.   If I could get a good color I would definately cold smoke as the casings don't toughen up.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 3, 2012)

Shannon127 said:


> If I could get a good color I would definately cold smoke as the casings don't toughen up.



If the casings are dry, and I do mean dry, the kielbasa will color up real nice after 8-10 hours of smoking.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2012)

The Verdict is in... The Kielbasa was eaten by myself, 2 newly graduated CIA soon to be Chefs, highly trained in Charcuterie, my Polish wife and youngest Daughter with 16 years of eating some of the best Kielbasa made...This recipe was outstanding! It was very well balanced with a great Pork flavor enhanced by the Smoke without being over done or bitter. The the amount of Garlic was definitive of the style of sausage but not over powering as is sometimes found. The amount of Salt was perfect, nicely highlighting the other flavors as was the Black Pepper. The Kielbasa was moist and tender, not fatty at all and the Casing was also tender but had a nice snap as I bit into the link. Overall I would not hesitate to make this recipe and did not miss the commonly used Marjoram at all. Very well done Shannon! Thank you again...JJ


----------



## smoking b (Nov 3, 2012)

That looks really tasty! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I look forward to the day that I can try my hand at making something like that...


----------



## boykjo (Nov 4, 2012)

Kielbasa looks great Shannon..... I like your recipe using the KISS method..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## driedstick (Nov 4, 2012)

very nice looks good from here

Steve


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 4, 2012)

@Martin--I WIll Have to give that a try next time. Thanks

@Steve and Smoking B....Thanks I appreciate the compliments

@Joe-- Is there any other way?  I must have made a ton of sausage with my Grandmother's brother who was born in Poland.  I do not rember him ever adding anything but saltpeter, salt, pepper, and Garlic.  I hope some day to make a batch that tastes as good as I remember his Kielbasa.

@JJ-- I think maybe you shared with too many people for all the more I gave you.  I will have to give you some more in a couple of weeks when the next batch is ready.  I do appreciate the feedback, Thanks again.


----------



## atcnick (Nov 4, 2012)

> @Joe-- Is there any other way?  I must have made a ton of sausage with my Grandmother's brother who was born in Poland.  I do not rember him ever adding anything but saltpeter, salt, pepper, and Garlic.  I hope some day to make a batch that tastes as good as I remember his Kielbasa



Lots of different recipes for lots of different types of polish sausages.  Kielbasa is not a specific sausage, it's a generic term that means "sausage" in Polish.


-Nick


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 5, 2012)

I did share too many ways but what started out as three for dinner turned into five. We just cut the links into 4 inch pieces and everybody got to try it. We also had a couple of pounds of Brats and salads so it was a good supper and I was able to get more opinions. It really was great and all enjoyed it. I appreciate your generosity and look forward to discussing one of my favorite subjects with you again. My family is tired of hearing me talk about Sausage making and Smoking. Though they never seem to tire of Eating the results of all my knowledge!...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 6, 2012)

@Nick---Dziękują za lekcję w polskim języku.   To jest dobre być dokładny z tłumaczeniami.  With that said, most Poles I know refer to smoked sausage or Starowiejska Kielbasa by its generic term Kielbasa.  This is much the same way Americans typically refer to breakfast sausage as just sausage, but when referring to other types will say, Italian Sausage, or Polish  Sausage or smoked sausage.  Typically if we are referring to the types of Kielbasa, we just say Kabanosy, or Mysliwska, or Krakowska.  I certainly did not mean to add to say there is only one way to make kielbasa, but was remarking on Joe's post about keeping it simple and not complicating what should be a simple recipe with all sorts of spices and flavors not typical of the original recipe. 

@JJ--I am off on vacation the next 2 weeks, but when I get back I am going to make Krakowska and Krakowskie.  I will make sure you get a healthy sampling of each.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2012)

A Healthy Sampling...I can see you becoming my new BEST BUD! Thanks for thinking of me. Enjoy your Vacation...JJ


----------



## roller (Nov 6, 2012)

It looks great !!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 6, 2012)

Great looking kielbasa!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 6, 2012)

Holy mother of mercy!

I dream of being that good!!


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 6, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I did share too many ways but what started out as three for dinner turned into five. We just cut the links into 4 inch pieces and everybody got to try it. We also had a couple of pounds of Brats and salads so it was a good supper and I was able to get more opinions. It really was great and all enjoyed it. I appreciate your generosity and look forward to discussing one of my favorite subjects with you again. My family is tired of hearing me talk about Sausage making and Smoking. Though they never seem to tire of Eating the results of all my knowledge!...JJ


@ JJ ,,., I agree they never get tired of eating it. Folks around here are tired of the constant smoke floating around all the time.  I guess that's their problem , not mine. huh ???


----------



## venos (Nov 6, 2012)

Can't wait to try this!  Thanks for the directions and great photos.  My whole family loves sausages of any type.


----------



## robert gordon (Nov 7, 2012)

look;s good from pa


----------



## franko (Nov 9, 2012)

Shannon  --  Would you mind posting this recipe in pounds and ounces? I tried using an online conversion program but the outcome just didn't look right.

Also, I didn't understand why there are two columns. One under gr/kg and one under actual. What do these represent? I feel like these are dumb questions, but I really would like to try the recipe.

Thanks and pardon my ignornace,

Frank


----------



## smoking b (Nov 9, 2012)

franko said:


> Shannon  --  Would you mind posting this recipe in pounds and ounces? I tried using an online conversion program but the outcome just didn't look right.
> 
> Also, I didn't understand why there are two columns. One under gr/kg and one under actual. What do these represent? I feel like these are dumb questions, but I really would like to try the recipe.
> 
> ...



Kielbasa MeatsGr/KgActualRatiopork (picnic 75%)10001800.01.8Kosher Salt1730.61.8Cure #12.254.11.8Cracked Black Pepper23.61.8Minced Garlic59.01.8cold water115207.01.8
The first column is the actual recipe - it is for 1Kg of meat. There are 1000 grams in a Kg which is why the first column says 1000 grams. The Actual column is how much he used. 1800 grams. Since he used 1800 grams of meat instead of 1000 grams the ratio is 1.8. For the kosher salt the recipe calls for 17 grams/Kg of meat. Since he used 1.8 Kg of meat (the 1.8 ratio) he took the 17 grams times the 1.8 ratio to get 30.6 grams. That's how much salt he needed. Same with the cure #1 2.25 grams times 1.8 gives you 4.1 grams. That's how much cure #1 is needed. Cracked pepper 2 grams times 1.8 gives you 3.6 grams. That's how much pepper is needed. Same with the garlic & water. Also, grams are a more accurate measurement than ounces due to their smaller base unit... Hope I made that understandable to read - If not, let me know & I will try to explain it better...


----------



## smoking b (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok Franko I did a conversion for you. This is Shannon's recipe converted into ounces. It is for one pound of meat so you will have to adjust your amounts according to how many pounds you want to make. See why a scale that measures in grams is much more convenient? Anyone else feel free to check my math if you want...

Kielbasa  ounces  pork (picnic 75%)16  Kosher Salt.272  Cure #1.036  Cracked Black Pepper.032  Minced Garlic.08  cold water1.84 


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Frank---Sorry, I am on vacation for the next week, but I see smokingB did an excellent job of explaining it.  You should consider buying a metric scale as it is no much easier to calculate recipes written as percentages than converting oz to lb
I bought a used Ohaus scale on eBay for 12.  my sister is a weights and measures inspector so I had her check the accuracy
She certified it to .1gram.  I have seen some digital scales.go for $5.

@SmokingB---thank you for the explanation, I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 9, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Kielbasa looks great Shannon..... I like your recipe using the KISS method..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2X's.......From what I have learned over the years about cooking, there are 2 rules you need to follow ........1) You need to use good/fresh products. 2) keeping it simple for some reason, always taste better to me........SB


----------



## franko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, men for clarifying this for me. I just seem to have a hard time wrapping my brain around metric measurements. Can't wait to try this simple and straightforward recipe. Thanks again.


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 10, 2012)

Frank,  

Generally  the hardest part of the metric system is converting to measurements which you are familiar.  If you get a metric scale,  then no need to convert.  After the first couple of times, you will find that it is truly much easier.  Good luck and remember to post pictures.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 10, 2012)

That's some fine looking sausage Shannon, Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 10, 2012)

Shannon127 said:


> @Frank---Sorry, I am on vacation for the next week, but I see smokingB did an excellent job of explaining it. You should consider buying a metric scale as it is no much easier to calculate recipes written as percentages than converting oz to lb
> I bought a used Ohaus scale on eBay for 12. my sister is a weights and measures inspector so I had her check the accuracy
> She certified it to .1gram. I have seen some digital scales.go for $5.


No problem just trying to be helpful & no thanks necessary but you are quite welcome!


----------



## java (Nov 10, 2012)

i was going to make some sausage this weekend and was looking for a different recipe, think i will give this one a go.

thanks for posting it.

ed


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ed,  I look forward to seeing your pics!!


----------



## bigcitysmoker (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking real good!!! :-)

Two questions if I could;

1) Do you prefer to combine spices with unground meat? or ground meat? Any different results with grinding and then storing overnight with spices?

2) Marjoram - is ground marjoram OK to use?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi there BigCity,

I nearly always cure then grind, mostly out of habit.  I suspect you would probably get a better overall cure by grinding then curing overnight.  Smaller pieces equals faster curing time.  The most important thing is to give it time to cure before cooking. 

I don't use Marjoram in my smoked sausage, so I am probably not the best person to ask.  In general, the better stuff you put in the better the finished product.  Sometimes I use dry granulated garlic  instead of minced.   I notice a slight difference in taste, but still 1000 times better than store bought.  The wonderful thing about making your own sausage, you can add whatever you want.  It is all a matter of taste.  My suggestion to you is start with a simple recipe, try it see how you like it then add ingredients you like.

I hope it helps

Shannon


----------



## bigcitysmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks very much Shannon.


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 10, 2012)

looks very good

almost my exact recipe

I put a little margoram in mine

same grind same smoke technique

gonna make another batch this week

I will try and post some pics if I have time

 heres a pic of the last batch I did blooming













polish 005.jpg



__ uncle_lar
__ Feb 13, 2012






and sliced













kielbasa.jpg



__ uncle_lar
__ Feb 24, 2012


----------



## bigcitysmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

That looks very good!

What meat did you use?


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 10, 2012)

Uncle Lar, Looks awesome!!


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 11, 2012)

mine is all pork. I use butts for all my sausage


----------



## bigcitysmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

looks very moist ... any tips to increase moisture or are the ones pictured right out of poaching?


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 16, 2012)

Moisture will largely be determined by the fat content, the higher % of fat the moister it will be.  You will be good with anything from 70-85%.  My pictures were after poaching and a day in the refrigerator.  B


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 19, 2012)

Uncle Lar, Have you ever tried using the picnic?  It is a lot more work with the bone and tendons, but I think the flavor is a little stronger than the butt.


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 20, 2012)

never tried the picnic. just too time consuming. I am usually making a 50 or 60# batch or more and its time consuming enough just de-boning a couple cases of Butts

plus there is allot  more waste on the picnics and the price is not that much different.

maybe I will give  a few a shot if I am ever making a small batch for just myself.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you are making 50lbs at a time, I can certainly understand


----------



## venture (Dec 20, 2012)

Great looking stuff!

Couple of things on the side?

1. In my area the Boston Butt or butt is often sold as a pork shoulder blade roast.  The lower portion is sold as a picnic.  As a kid, I remember my frugal parents having picnic hams.

2. I usually rinse my casings, soak in vinegar water, rinse again and turn inside out.  Different method, but same outcome, I am sure.

Link saved, as I have some Kielbasa in mind for my next sausage.  Thanks!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 20, 2012)

Merv,

I am going to have to try that with the casing.  What woods do you use to smoke Kielbasa?


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am actually making a picnic ham right now.  The recipe calls it Bauernschinken or Peasant's Ham.  I can't wait till Christmas and the tasting.


----------



## venture (Dec 20, 2012)

I like maple and cherry, but it will stand up to stronger woods.

Problem in my house?  My other half likes a fine grind.  I prefer yours.  Guess I will have to compromise and do it her way.

Keeps the house warmer that way?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Dec 20, 2012)

To the ham?  As a young kid, it was just ham to us?

A little more waste, but way cheaper back then.  Haven't seen it recently, but haven't really looked for it either.

Seems to me nobody looks at prices or ingredients any more.  I see people rushing through the aisles just throwing things in their carts.

I actually appreciate growing up with frugal parents who lived through the depression!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 20, 2012)

LOL @ fine ground and house warming.  Depending on the results, I will post the recipe and pics for the ham.  I have been using almost all maple with just an hour of cherry on the ham so far.  Still have another 5 hours of cold smoke to do this weekend.


----------



## venture (Dec 20, 2012)

I should have said a maple and cherry mix.  Same as I use for cheese.

My honey is off to visit relatives.  Time for cheese and some strami (definitely hickory for the strami)  before she gets back.

Best time of year here to do cheese without messing with the ice.

Sorry to hijack your thread, but do post up the picnic ham!  And Merry Christmas!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 20, 2012)

Feel free to hijack anytime!!  That is how we learn new things.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 28, 2012)

Our Christmas Ham- Made from picnic and using a recipe for Bauernschinken













104_9656.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 28, 2012






Bauernschinken-  Fantastic!!













104_9657.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 28, 2012






I am not sure it could have come out better.  I will start a thread and post the recipe as well.

Also, Here are some pics of my last batch of Kabanosy.













104_9726.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 28, 2012






These are 22mm collagen casings.  I read in another post that they would not twist, but as you can see they can and do hold a twist













104_9727.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 28, 2012


















104_9729.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 28, 2012






Now the hard part waiting the week for them to dry.


----------



## venture (Dec 28, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm?

What more can I say?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Merv


----------



## paul catt (Jan 18, 2013)

Question ?? Do you put the cure in the water or just mix it with the spices ?

That looked really good ...oh and the water bath ...170 degree's  and leave the heat on ..or 170 turn off heat dump in the sausage ?


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 20, 2013)

Paul,

I usually cure and spice my sausage before it is ground.  My thought is that it is easier to kill bacteria on one large surface than on millions of smaller ones.  In doing so, it does take longer to cure.  Smaller pieces equals a quicker cure.  Either way I always add my liquid, in this case water, but in others wine, beer, whiskey.. just before stuffing.  After adding the liquid you mix until it gets very tacky.  This helps hold the sausage together.  I also think keeps it moister, but have never done any scientific study.

Not sure how I missed this earlier.  Any other questions please feel free to ask.  If I don't know the answer, I will make something up......Wait no.....  Actually there are some wonderful sausage makers here and someone will know the answer.


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe I should start a thread with a poll on whether to cure then grind, or grind then cure.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 24, 2013)

I have seen both from guys here but it will be interesting to hear who does what and maybe why? There was even different opinions on Grinding and waiting a day after adding the Cure and adding and stuffing right away...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2013)

I cube, cure and season, wait at least over night before grinding.
The extra time will better extract some of the proteins for a better bind.
The ground sausage will also require less mixing time.


~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 3, 2013)

The thread is started.  I hope everyone will go there are share their opinion.  I included a poll so we all get a vote!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135757/grind-then-cure-or-cure-then-grind


----------



## oliviaadamski (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a question.

I've all my equipments, meat and spices ready. Well, except for Cure #1. It's supposed to arrive on Monday. 

Can I go ahead and grind the meat and add all the necessary spices, then just add the cure later, as soon as my package arrives? Im planning on doing it tonight ( I'm bored and Hubby went out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  )

It's my first time to make Kielbasa and Im going to use the recipe posted here btw.


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 22, 2013)

You probably could do that.  Just be sure to store it in a tightly sealed container as it will pick up ambient flavors.  Also do not add the water until you are ready to stuff.  I wish you luck, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## oliviaadamski (Feb 24, 2013)

^ Thanks! I decided to just wait. I don't wanna mess up 5lbs of meat here. lol


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 24, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Our Christmas Ham- Made from picnic and using a recipe for Bauernschinken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 27, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> And where can I find this post? Tried to look it up w/ no result. But looks Awesome!!


Thank you Smokeamotive---Here is the link to the post

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133216/bauernschinken-peasants-ham-made-with-a-picnic


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Shannon, thanks for the great recipe I did a 5 lb batch early last week and It's excellent....I'll definitely be making it again!













SI854123.JPG



__ DanMcG
__ Mar 4, 2013






I was pressed for time and would have liked a litlle more smoke on them, but they were excellent just the way the are













SI854136.JPG



__ DanMcG
__ Mar 4, 2013


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 5, 2013)

No problem Dan.  I think they look wonderful.


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 10, 2013)

Olivia,

just checking to see how your kielbasa turned out?


----------



## dwaytkus (May 7, 2013)

Do you warm water up to 165degrees and shut off and put the Kielbasa in or do you keep the water heating while the Kielbasi is cooking it it?


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 7, 2013)

Lots of garlic and marjoram makes Polish Kielbasa rock. Basil is sweet and floral tasting, much like marjoram, so works as an excellent alternative. Worth a try......I need to make me some more.........looks awesome for sure.....


----------



## shannon127 (May 7, 2013)

dwaytkus said:


> Do you warm water up to 165degrees and shut off and put the Kielbasa in or do you keep the water heating while the Kielbasi is cooking it it?


I usually heat the water in a roasting pan on top of the stove to 175, then turn down to low.  After you add the sausage it cools a little but then stays right around 170


----------



## reinhard (May 8, 2013)

You do great work Shannon!!!! i've been using ounces over the years but i think i'm going to pick up one of those metric scales. Never to old to learn LOL. I went through the entire thread and am very impressed with your helpfull tips to all who asked questions.  That smoked picnic looks awesome!!. Reinhard


----------



## shannon127 (May 8, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> You do great work Shannon!!!! i've been using ounces over the years but i think i'm going to pick up one of those metric scales. Never to old to learn LOL. I went through the entire thread and am very impressed with your helpfull tips to all who asked questions.  That smoked picnic looks awesome!!. Reinhard


Thanks for the compliments Reinhard.  Once you start using metric weights, you will never want to go back.  It is so nice because you can think of your recipes in percentages  So much easier to adjust from .5% to .6% than going from 2tsp to ?.  The hardest part of Metric is conversion to English.  If you keep your recipes in grams per kilograms you never have to convert.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2013)

I have made this a couple of times and the Recipe never fails. I have made sausage of many types before but Shannon has been kind enough to work with me in person and has increased my ability and knowledge 100%. Thanks again my friend...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (May 24, 2013)

Jimmy, thanks for the kind words.  We are going to have to make a big batch one of these weekends.


----------



## debbie easton (Nov 21, 2013)

very very nice !~~~~~~~~~  if I can do that I would be  so  proud  and  happy ~!!!!!   thank you for all the  great info ...........


----------



## lips (Nov 21, 2013)

Dumb question but how else do we learn.  Am I correct that depending on how much your "butt" weighs (haha sorry) you then take that ratio and times it out for the others to get the actual.


----------



## palladini (Nov 21, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> I am actually making a picnic ham right now.  The recipe calls it Bauernschinken or Peasant's Ham.  I can't wait till Christmas and the tasting.


Ham Kielbasa is delicious, if I could find a recipe for that I would jump for joy.  I would make a ham, dice it into a little enough size so as to be able to go through the stuffer with some other ground pork.  Oh, only if I knew the rest of the recipe.......


----------



## chief764 (Nov 24, 2013)

I made the recipe this weekend using pork butt and it's the best smoked sausage I've ever eaten.  I used the AMNPS with Chargriller pellets in a Masterbuilt 40 Gen I. Smoked it for 2 hrs 15 minutes then took the AMNPS out of the smoker.  It took another 4 hours to get to 152F.  The smoke level is perfect.













2013-11-2409.31.14.jpg



__ chief764
__ Nov 24, 2013


----------



## chief764 (Nov 24, 2013)

Lips said:


> Dumb question but how else do we learn.  Am I correct that depending on how much your "butt" weighs (haha sorry) you then take that ratio and times it out for the others to get the actual.


The ratio is determined by dividing the weight, in grams, of your trimmed meat by 1000.  Then, as you correctly stated, "take that ratio and times it out for the others" to get the actual amount required for your scenario.

For example, I made this using 2293 grams of trimmed pork butt.  2293 / 1000 = 2.29.  In this case I multiplied the remaining ingredients by 2.29 and ended up with the following amounts:

Kosher salt 38.9 gr

Cure #1 5.1 gr

Cracked Black Pepper 9.2 gr

Minced Garlic 11.5 gr

Cold Water 263.4 gr


----------



## redwood carlos (Nov 25, 2013)

Lips said:


> Dumb question but how else do we learn.  Am I correct that depending on how much your "butt" weighs (haha sorry) you then take that ratio and times it out for the others to get the actual.


Chef JJ turned me on to this recipe. Made some Friday, didn't have the same wood so I used oak and peach. I will need to get some pellets ordered from Todd, but they came out great.

I also made a conversion chart for the weights. Just type in the pork weight in the appropriate column, and the rest will be calculated for you.



here are some pics using my Weber sausage racks for the first time.

Thanks JJ and Shannon.













Kielbasasmoking.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Nov 25, 2013


















Kielbasadone.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Nov 25, 2013


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry guys for not replying sooner, but have been on vacation since the middle of November.  It looks like all the questions were answered.  Many thanks for the kind words, enjoy the recipe.


----------



## fished (Dec 7, 2013)

I copied and saved your conversion chart to a excel spreadsheet.  I'll play with it latter.  Thanks


----------



## jalan43 (Dec 7, 2013)

Great looking keilbasa Shannon! Looks just like mine when it's finished. I made 50lbs yesterday and will let it sit till tomorrow. I only have 250 lbs more to make for Xmas season. Again, nice job!


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Jalan!


----------



## segasmoker (Mar 28, 2014)

You have a beautiful product. Thanx for sharing your knowledge. I have been using info from lets make sausage dot com and they seem to being the kielbasa to 153 at max and then cold water bath. The smoker temp recommendation is said to beat approx 165 . I am having a haed time regulating my temp in my portable smoker i am exploring fixes at this tiime. Is there a reason you finish it in a hot bath rather than a cold one. THX?


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Sega,

I smoke at a lower temperature, so it never really gets to the right temperature.  The hot water bath brings the internal temperature up rather quickly, and helps reduce case hardening


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 16, 2017)

I came to this link from Chef Jimmy. Waht a great straight forward simple recipe. Even though it's an old link  Thx for posting. Point


----------



## wazzuqer (Oct 6, 2017)

This looks really good, always wanted to try it...


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 3, 2019)

This recipe sounds great and something I can do. Question about the cure. Is the cure for ground, cubed, and whole meats the same? In this recipe the rate of cure is below, not by much, the 6.25% I’ve read about. Or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2019)

The cure in the recipe is Cure #1, aka Prague Powder, 6.25% Nitrite. It's used for short curing times, Belly Bacon, Brine Injected Hams, Sausages like this Kielbasa and such.
What type of cure or Nitrite percentage are you talking about?...JJ


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 3, 2019)

Same cure. I was using Diggindogfarm calculator.  I just assumed this was a calculator for figuring out cure %.  This is why I asked about the different forms of meat.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 3, 2019)

Slow42 said:


> This recipe sounds great and something I can do. Question about the cure. Is the cure for ground, cubed, and whole meats the same? In this recipe the rate of cure is below, not by much, the 6.25% I’ve read about. Or am I just being paranoid?


the percentage of cure 1 to meat is 2.25%.  The standard is 2.5%, but I cure my meat before I grind.  Less surface area for bacterial infection, so less cure needed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2019)

Slow42 said:


> Same cure. I was using Diggindogfarm calculator.  I just assumed this was a calculator for figuring out cure %.  This is why I asked about the different forms of meat.



Oh, ok. My confussion. There are many recipes. While one may call for X% Cure, by weight. Another may use Y%. As long as the amount of Cure #1 stays between 80 ppm and 200 ppm, you are Safe...JJ


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 3, 2019)

Really don't know anything about cures except what I read as safe. I realize there are many many different recipes that require cures.  The only meat I’ve used at this this point have been whole pieces. Shannon127 suggests that there is more surface area in his recipe so less cure is needed. Makes sense but the whole meat I used would have even less surface area and cube more very confusing. So my original question was do different size meat cubed, ground, whole require different cure amounts or just stay within the 80-200 ppm. Seems like quite a range of cure, for safety, so why use more when less will do?


----------



## Robert H (Dec 3, 2019)

Well played.Looks delish.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2019)

Keep it it Simple for yourself. Follow the Recipe and instructions for Sausage since you want to replicate it exactly, Go by Diggy's Calculator for large cuts , like Bacon and Ham. You will NEVER GO WRONG with 156ppm, per the calculator, when you get to the point you are creating recipes.
As far as your question, you need to stay in the safe range. The only difference Size makes, is how long it is going to take to fully cure to the center. Ground meat cures almost instantly, beyond that you can figure 1/4" penetration per Day.
Shannon has Decades of experience and was taught by family members that have used that recipe for Generations! You might want to get several pounds of Sausage, under your belt, before you try to develop a recipe and worry about saving a couple Hundreth of a Percent of Cure based on meat thickness. Especially since it don't matter what the size if you are using 156 ppm Cure #1...JJ


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 6, 2019)

One more dumb question maybe two, how long in the water bath? And after water bath? Thanks


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 6, 2019)

Slow42 said:


> One more dumb question maybe two, how long in the water bath? And after water bath? Thanks


They stay in the water bath until the internal temperature reaches 155 F.  Also if you cure before grinding there is less surface area for bacteria to grow.  Ground meat has exponentially more surface area.  Since bacteria grow on the surface, less cure is needed if you cure before grinding


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks I followed your recipe to the letter as best I could. I smoked for three hours with Apple wood pellets, all I have, at temperature 148 +-, into hot water after that got away from me a bit 161 when removed. To long in ice water temperature was down to 59 degrees when I removed them.  All in all they look wonderful. Cutting into them when the wife gets home. Many thanks to all for your input.


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 6, 2019)

This is a cross section and I think it’s perfect. The taste is amazing just like the kielbasa from the Pennsylvania farmers market. The wife loved it. The beef casing needs to be replaced with the pork but I was amazed at how tender they were otherwise.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2019)

That's it. Simple and comes out perfect, following the recipe and directions...JJ


----------



## rockymntnsmoker (Aug 31, 2021)

Just made this recipe today, used a mix of butt and picnic cuts.  I haven’t smoked them yet, as they’re hanging in out in the fridge until tomorrow, but did a “ fry test “ of what was left in the stuffer and WOW !!!!! Absolutely delicious!!! Can’t wait to see how amazing they turn out after smoking them ! Thanks for a great recipe!! Definitely my fave.


----------

